#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Произношение слова

## Shus

Как _принято_ произносить это слово на русском: sañghātiśeṣa? И есть ли примеры в переводах.

В английском без диакритики пишут так: sanghatisesa.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> sa*ñ*ghātiśeṣa
> .


А точно такая диакритика латиницей ?
Носовой наверное не верно записан. 

Если это संघातिशेष , то латиницей saṃghātiśeṣa , и анусвара будет произносится как назальный того ряда что и последующий согласный, в данном случае как ङ  - saṅghātiśeṣa

----------

Shus (09.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

> А точно такая диакритика латиницей ?


в оригинале "n" с верхней точкой, я не смог у себя такой найти.

Пока меня больше интересует, как это читается по-русски, поскольку сангхатишеша звучит как-то необычно (по сравнению с привычной палийской сангхадисеса).

UPD: все-таки сангхатишеша, тему закрываю

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2018)

----------

